# Tow car on the channel tunnel



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Looking to book a return crossing on the tunnel , is a tow car classed as a trailer or a caravan when using the on line booking ? Prices seem to double with the car on the back. Would it be cheaper to book a ferry when taking a car over to France ?
Also do you get charged extra on the toll roads for the car or as i hope they caanot see the car behind the motorhome.

Thanks Mark


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

You need to do some investigating. Have you thought of letting your good lady drive the car onto chunnel. They do not go by length so a short mh with a trailermay be more expensive than a longer mhome.

Ferries are cheaper unless you colect Tesco Points.

Our crossings are free.
Dave p


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

And dont bank on that idea that they wont see the car at Tolls..!!

I have seen them get out and look under vans to confirm the wheel configuration, checking for tag axles etc...


----------



## biggles777 (Jan 18, 2006)

They have cameras everywhere at the toll booths and will spot it , they even say mine is over 3 mts high which it is only because of the sat dome so there must be measuring equipment as well .!


----------

